# Traxxas Brushless 1/8 Funny Car



## scottman2007 (Oct 16, 2007)

Well here is something interesting,but its not on their website yet.


----------



## wrenchhead (Oct 26, 2007)

I can see this taking off like crazy


----------



## scottman2007 (Oct 16, 2007)

Yeah I can too,but on one forum, everbody that races oval or road course was that will be boring..not to me ,and if they sale that timing system and if it has mph,then it could take off and i see drag racing spec classes with this car.i hope the timing system has MPH,if not at least ET.and if Traxxas sells clear bodys for it and maybe softer compaundrubber tires ,it should be huge in my opinion.


----------



## wrenchhead (Oct 26, 2007)

Well I'm an oval guy but I can c me buying one of these plus the timing system and starting a track +1 for traxxas again


----------



## scottman2007 (Oct 16, 2007)

Yeah Wrenchead i would be all over that too starting a drag club,wheredo you live???....
Ok guys i have stumbled onto something.. they aregoing to do all the team force cars,mike neff,john force,robert height,courtneys car...here is how i did it, iwent to traxxas.com on the front page alittle box (serach site) the part number i heard fro this RTR funnny car is 6907..So i typed it in a a page came of of links to funny car videos..sorry they dont work..but a little box comes up and it says its beeen remove ,blahablah balh..ok from there just hit your back button and a picture of the RTYR funny car flashes up in the different members cars and it will say in the pciture like ...John force edition,or Mike Neff edeiton and the picture posted here on that ad is the RTR car at the top look at the front wheels,plaus on the littel colors cars like force where the headers would stick out its not cut out.so it looks like they are going to do all the force cars...I cant wait..be very cool if people would start up drag clubs for these cars as a spec class ,like the slash..but only oin drag racing fun.:wave:


----------



## wrenchhead (Oct 26, 2007)

That's what I'm talking about box stock and then a pro mod anything goes all u need is about a 500 foot straight or parking lot no rent game on


----------



## scottman2007 (Oct 16, 2007)

Hey Guys all the info is now on their website.these cars are going to be badass, with a switch for doing burnouts,staging an get tis launching almost like a line lock system. the chassis looks like a real funny car chassis,the body hinges.and everything.


----------



## wrenchhead (Oct 26, 2007)

cant wait for a price and u can get the app for the iphone to get et and mph


----------



## scottman2007 (Oct 16, 2007)

Suggested Retail on their site says $499..which is usually higher than what hobby stores sells for iam curious what it will be ??? maybe $399-$425 ??? iam guessing.


----------



## scottman2007 (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice launch shot from the video i saw on this car.


----------



## wrenchhead (Oct 26, 2007)

if its $499 its going to be a hard sell


----------



## popsss (Nov 15, 2006)

if it does 70+ like box said 
then it dont need its own class can run 2.0 index or just run brackett


----------



## popsss (Nov 15, 2006)

scottman2007 said:


> Yeah I can too,but on one forum, everbody that races oval or road course was that will be boring..not to me ,and if they sale that timing system and if it has mph,then it could take off and i see drag racing spec classes with this car.i hope the timing system has MPH,if not at least ET.and if Traxxas sells clear bodys for it and maybe softer compaundrubber tires ,it should be huge in my opinion.


according to web site the system with docking link which they dont give a price for has speed trap


----------



## scottman2007 (Oct 16, 2007)

Here is a cooldeo of the cars running

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tywkM1vJUTo&feature=player_embedded#t=0s


----------



## scottman2007 (Oct 16, 2007)

Ok Guys have a question/favor,,anybody ho is goingto maybe start a club to run these or know of a RC track that will start a class of these please post your info on here,where and when. that way anybody who has one orwants to get one will have places to run them.


----------



## hunternaf (Jun 10, 2009)

just found the price rtr minus battery 499.00 these things will be selling like hot cakes, I just deleted my ebay watch list and will be posting some monster trucks soon


----------



## Darkside (Apr 14, 2012)

Traxxas brought a Funny Car protozoa to a local track for a few launches. Im no fan of the manufacturer, but this funny car was launching perfect nearly every time. And the numbers it was putting up were unbelievable. I don't have or ever owned a drag car but i will when this one is available. Im not sure if the car had telemetry or not but i did see one guy repeatedly check hes setup and adjusting my guess the ESC , via IPad....Wireless! I was sold!!


----------



## chrisss (Jul 11, 2005)

scottman2007 said:


> Ok Guys have a question/favor,,anybody ho is goingto maybe start a club to run these or know of a RC track that will start a class of these please post your info on here,where and when. that way anybody who has one orwants to get one will have places to run them.


i am ive got all the timingstuff ordered as of 45mins ago ,im in north myrtle beach sc .racing will be every other weds at barefoot landing


----------



## hatcher#56 (Oct 28, 2007)

where at barefoot chris, i havent ordered one yet but i have been looking real hard


----------



## chrisss (Jul 11, 2005)

In the far back parking lot to the left of g normans they just resprayed it with tar its smooth and stickey chris we race in the nmb mall at leta go racing on wed onroad indoors come by and check it out


----------



## hatcher#56 (Oct 28, 2007)

i have checked that out at the mall, i cant see spending that type of money to race those cars at the mall, running oval pan cars ,and off road keeps my pockets empty, i was thinking about the drag racing though


----------



## chrisss (Jul 11, 2005)

Were u race offroad at does rodger still have the track i have a good chance of opening shoebuckel. but i dont know if i can get racers to come


----------



## nohope (Aug 14, 2008)

chrisss said:


> Were u race offroad at does rodger still have the track i have a good chance of opening shoebuckel. but i dont know if i can get racers to come


I might try to race some at shoebuckle.....what classes will u run


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

When you guys start racing them, give us some photos and feedback!


----------



## Billy Gore (May 21, 2005)

chrisss said:


> Were u race offroad at does rodger still have the track i have a good chance of opening shoebuckel. but i dont know if i can get racers to come


if you get it open send me a pm, I will come and race!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

My buddy here in Indianapolis who is a real NHRA drag racer bought one of these the moment he saw them. "HAD to have it!" he said. 

He just got it yesterday!

He sent me these photos from his cell phone. The photo where its sitting next to the 1/10th scale touring car really gives you a good idea of its size!


----------



## hunternaf (Jun 10, 2009)

I have 4 vacation days next week to haul some scap and rummage through the garage to find things to sell so I can order mine next week, just like that one


----------



## scottman2007 (Oct 16, 2007)

Anybody plan on running maybe a club of thsessomewhere here in Indiana????


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

Scottman, I hope so too! Sure seems like the logical place would be Brownsburg since it is the home of Indianapolis (now Lucas Oil) Raceway Park!

http://www.lucasoilraceway.com/


----------



## scottman2007 (Oct 16, 2007)

Yeah i hope it does take off everywhere,can you imagine a bunch of these cars with peoples own paint jobs and running some races on a weekly basis,and maybe doing a point series for the summer!!!!!!!!! Come On people lets get these cars racing!!!!!!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

scottman2007 said:


> Yeah i hope it does take off everywhere,can you imagine a bunch of these cars with peoples own paint jobs and running some races on a weekly basis,and maybe doing a point series for the summer!!!!!!!!! Come On people lets get these cars racing!!!!!!


We'd get babes and sponsorship contracts too, right??? 

Here's a couple more photos from my buddy....body off!


----------



## hunternaf (Jun 10, 2009)

UPS delivered my new John Force Traxxas Funny car today, I soldered up a new battery terminal and all I have to say is this thing is very cool to look at. Also those guys in the video had a lot of practice before the video shoot, I tried to do a couple of runs on the street and the torque control made it roll off the line a few feet then spin out and barrel roll down the street. I guess I need some more practice


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

hunternaf said:


> UPS delivered my new John Force Traxxas Funny car today, I soldered up a new battery terminal and all I have to say is this thing is very cool to look at. Also those guys in the video had a lot of practice before the video shoot, I tried to do a couple of runs on the street and the torque control made it roll off the line a few feet then spin out and barrel roll down the street. I guess I need some more practice


This is what is so great about forums. We can all learn what to expect and how to drive these puppies. Keep us in informed! I'm still saving my pennies to get one.


----------



## hunternaf (Jun 10, 2009)

I sold 2 subaru brats to come up with the money, not that I do not love brats but I had not driven them in a year and I got a van to haul stuff and I figured I was cleaning up my property by passing them on to someone that could use the parts (bodies were rust buckets). The tower member price was $479.00 and the $50.00 dollar off coupon and free shipping was just too much of a deal for a ready-to-run 1/8 scale that looked so good in the video. I am posting a couple of videos to you tube tonight under the name of hunternaf


----------



## hunternaf (Jun 10, 2009)




----------



## popsss (Nov 15, 2006)

hunternaf said:


> UPS delivered my new John Force Traxxas Funny car today, I soldered up a new battery terminal and all I have to say is this thing is very cool to look at. Also those guys in the video had a lot of practice before the video shoot, I tried to do a couple of runs on the street and the torque control made it roll off the line a few feet then spin out and barrel roll down the street. I guess I need some more practice


you never going to get traction on street unless you prep it with grape soda or sugar water or VHT need stick and use kofords on tires

grape soda or suger water you need hot surface to evaperate water and let the sugar content give you the stick


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

I got to look at one at the hobby shop yesterday for the first time. It is really impressive. The cost still seems high, but I think much of it is tied into the motor/ESC combination, which is logical. The body is gorgeous.


----------



## edonsohc (Jun 9, 2010)

for the money, i would have thought it would come w/ the docking station for the controller. kinda sucks u have to spend another 65 dollars.


----------



## hunternaf (Jun 10, 2009)

I ran mine again today, seems to be getting much better as the tires get worn in. Still no wheel stands off the line but it was controlable and was quite fast.


----------



## Pancho (Jun 17, 2012)

*Trax funny car*

bOUGHT THE 1ST ONE IN AT MY HOBBY SHOP IN SUGARLAND tX . CAR IS FUN Bbut radio blinkidy blink cinda forces you to upgrade to ipd and docking base, Koford on tires a ,must , not bad for a oversised 10th scale


----------



## scottman2007 (Oct 16, 2007)

I would like poeple to come here and and tell us of any clubs that are running these ,where and when.


----------



## hunternaf (Jun 10, 2009)

There is a guy working on making a rc park in Granger In. and plans on having drag races next summer, last time I stopped by was 6-8 weeks ago and he was almost ready to carpet an indoor very high banked 90-100' tri-oval. I will stop next week and get his contact info


----------



## scottman2007 (Oct 16, 2007)

That would be very cool.can you give the name and of the place doing this and maybe an address ,so i can mapquest it,thanks


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

This fellow and his wife stopped by Left Turn Raceway to chat and get ideas about RC racing. He wanted to see how Bob built the banked track here. He had no idea of what he was getting into. We know one of the ways he was talking about bracing the high banks will not work. 

He wants to build a carpet (oval track, on road track, off road track), dirt (oval, off road), paved drag strip, pond for RC boats, hobby shop, have rental cars, etc. 

We planned on going in that area in the future; but he has never confirmed any of his plans so I don't know if he is still working on this or not. He was not aware that there was already an outdoor off road track in Granger. He would also be competing with Stateline.


----------



## hunternaf (Jun 10, 2009)

He has the building and property and money, the pond a bit small for fast rc boats maybe 25yrds across and 35 yrds wide, fairly straight 2 lane black top drive, maybe long enough for a rc drag strip (never really seen one). Last month I saw the indoor High banked tri-oval before carpet was laid down and it was really cool, talked of the plans for a hobby shop and the plan of an rc fun park. I mentioned that there was no rock crawling facilities locally, I stopped by once after my last post and did not catch anyone there, have to try again when I get off work before darkness and in that direction. It is good to be employed but it sure cuts into the fun time.


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

Thanks for the update. He has probably been too busy to let us know how things are going. We (track owner) and myself plan on stopping by on a trip we are taking that way.


----------



## hunternaf (Jun 10, 2009)

I stopped by at lunch time today and 2 guys were laying the carpet on the high banked tri-oval, I still forgot to get his name but he thinks the track may be usable by saturday. Still working on hobby shop and pit area. The web site is going to be rcfunpark.com but I was unable to pull anything up tonight. The tri-oval has probably 100-130ft run line with probably 30deg banking on the big end and maybe 45 degree on the very tight end 15 degree back stretch and 20-25 degree on the bent front stretch. Hey I am Sorry this thread is to address the Traxxas Funny Car and until next spring we will not know if that part of his plans will be utilized, pm me about anything else


----------



## 98 SNAKE EATER (Dec 21, 2003)

If I only had the money


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

Check these guys out!

https://www.facebook.com/RCDRLNT


----------



## hunternaf (Jun 10, 2009)

Texas is quite a drive from new carlisle in.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

Depends on how fast you go...

Seriously, my point was to think about creating the RCDRLIndiana. When you have Indianapolis Raceway Park and many drag racers have their teams based in Central Indiana, this is a logical spot to form a club too. Seems like interest would be as high here as anyplace else. Maybe higher?

Unfortunately, we don't have one of these yet either. My son and I already race on-road weekly (in my case, weakly) so that eats up all the hobby cash.


----------



## scottman2007 (Oct 16, 2007)

I think Someone needs to get a timing system and these RTR funny cars are Now only $299,and I think more people will follow.


----------



## olgrumpy (Jun 11, 2013)

A friend ran one at our track and it is pretty slow. That is compared to our built cars though. 
It ran the legal 132 foot track around 38mph. Not bad for a RTR I do have to admit though.Good entry level drag car.

Traxxas makes a cheep drag tree set up.

*Those of you in Indiana, Lynwoood may be close if you are in the northern part. Check them out! :thumbsup:

lynwoodrcdragway.com/*

I am a member of IMDRA and here is our site/forum if you want to check it out. Sorry, too new to post the whole link.............Do htpp:// before 


*imdra.com/phpforum*


----------



## SWINE (Nov 3, 2010)

I race at Lynwood, it is a very nice track. I run electric T/F dragster,132ft. track in 1.34at 105 mph. by the way legal track is 132ft.


----------



## olgrumpy (Jun 11, 2013)

SWINE said:


> I race at Lynwood, it is a very nice track. I run electric T/F dragster,132ft. track in 1.34at 105 mph. by the way legal track is 132ft.


*OPPS.........typo on my part. I ment 132... DUH!!!!!!!! *


----------



## scottman2007 (Oct 16, 2007)

Well I have to to tell you they go a lot faster than that,i know guys running them on a 132ft track they are hitting 50mph+ with just a change in pinion and a bigger battery.Its not always about speed,its about the better racer ,its not about who can spend more money on their RC Drag Car.thats what wrong with the RC Drag racing.everybody wants to throw tons of cash to make their car faster than everyone else.put some stricker rules in place and see who is the better racer,and not who has the most money and can make their car so fast they don't need to be that good of driver. or doesn't have to cut a good light,cause their car is soo fast......,thats not racing that's just speed runs in my opinion.


----------



## SWINE (Nov 3, 2010)

That is what DRAG racing is all about SPEED!!!!!


----------



## olgrumpy (Jun 11, 2013)

swine said:


> that is what drag racing is all about speed!!!!!


Ditto.........................


Geez Scottsman, don't get so serious.........RCing is suppose to be fun.


----------



## scottman2007 (Oct 16, 2007)

Iam not being too serious,its just now days every class in RC people want to go blinding speeds or they dont think its fun,and to a point drag racing is about speed,but its more on reaction times,being consistant.and Sorry but the largest class in Drag Racing is Bracket Racing,and bracket racing isn't about speed.its about cutting good lights and being consistant with your ET's.... iam just saying a class of these Traxxas Funny cars with min Mods done or allowed ,would be very fun class.:wave:


----------



## olgrumpy (Jun 11, 2013)

I do agree that now days it is all about wh has mre money fr better toys. I am off the old block too. Yes, drag racing is about cutting that good light first. This old fart has been racing on dirt and the strip since...................well..........let's just say my first dirt car was a 55 chev...

I'm sure in time some tracks will start a class for them.


----------



## scottman2007 (Oct 16, 2007)

WOW love the 55 Chevy,one of my all time favorite cars,iam too an old fart.LOL don't make cars like that anymore..wish they did.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

scottman2007 said:


> Iam not being too serious,its just now days every class in RC people want to go blinding speeds or they dont think its fun,and to a point drag racing is about speed,but its more on reaction times,being consistant.and Sorry but the largest class in Drag Racing is Bracket Racing,and bracket racing isn't about speed.its about cutting good lights and being consistant with your ET's.... iam just saying a class of these Traxxas Funny cars with min Mods done or allowed ,would be very fun class.:wave:


I don't own one yet, so I don't have much standing. But I do race other classes all the time and I'm with Scottman. I'd be much more into getting one and racing if the base class was box stock. That is absolutely what has made the Traxxas Slash the revolution it is. I travel several states for my company. I know that I can go to virtually any track and find a stock Slash class where I can play. Sure, have a "pro" or "unlimited" class for those that will spend the bucks, but the base class should be even so guys work on their set up and driving skills.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

I was given the opportunity to airbrush one of the new Traxxas clear bodies by a fellow in Idaho. He wanted the legendary "BLUE MAX" theme. He sent me the body, but not any of the other parts or decals, so it will look better once he gets it all mounted and artwork done. I'll post pictures when he sends them. BIG body! Bigger that short course trucks in terms of paint used.


----------



## Waltss2k (Jul 20, 2012)

I couldn't wait any longer I had to finally get one of these. I got the Courtney Force body but when I go to the US Nationals I'm going to have to get the John Force body. Now we just need a track here in Indy so we can race these things.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

I had an incredible opportunity to actually visit John Force Racing in Brownsburg when they were testing for the U.S. Nationals this coming weekend. 

These photos were taken last week. My hosts, Stingray Systems, are one of John Force's sponsors. We were allowed to tour their facility in Brownsburg, SEE all the CNC machining going on, frames being made and graphics being applied! I'd been in the building once before for an open house, but never a complete tour. It was great!

Then, they took us out to Lucas Oil Raceway (Indianapolis Raceway Park) where John and Courtney and Brittany were all testing and working on their cars for the upcoming grand daddy race! I took some video too, which I will try to get processed this weekend and also post. 

John and Courtney really took time to sit and talk with us. They were not pretentious and our questions were answered in depth. It was a great experience. I fell asleep smiling that night for sure. Can't wait to go to the Nationals this weekend! Hope they rock! 

Here's a few of the photos. The rest are on a special page I added to the IndyHobbies.com website. Go to the page here: http://www.indyhobbies.com/JohnForce.html


----------



## lowhogg2 (Oct 24, 2013)

hi everyone i am new to hobbytalk! heres a pic of one of my drag cars


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

To get it to post, you need to either insert a link on the image button to a location where its already posted on the internet, or go to "Advanced" button and make it an attachment. Try to keep your resolution down under like 2000 pixels wide. It can only display as big of a screen as you have on your computer.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

New body I just airbrushed for the Traxxas Funny Car. This one is going to Idaho to a RC drag racer there. Faskolor paints. I like the colors! Its based upon the real JEGS Mustang Funny Car.


----------



## hunternaf (Jun 10, 2009)

*new paint*

Looks very good, I actually got to put my funny car on the new asphalt at rc fun park in Granger and got the front wheels to lift off the ground on takeoff so I am a happy camper but the asphalt pad is too small for a drag strip, great for touring cars though. Funny car is back in its box.


----------



## galanoola (Feb 27, 2014)

i like this post


----------



## scottman2007 (Oct 16, 2007)

So is Granger fun park, open??? Are there very many traxxas funny cars running up there? also where is it located???Website???I would like to get a Bunch of people to run these Traxxas Funny cars.


----------



## hunternaf (Jun 10, 2009)

http://rcfunpark.com yes they are open and no they do not have a drag strip, the new asphalt is for road coarse and oval racing. They do have a long driveway but the asphalt does not have good traction at this time (last fall) if there was real interest in a run what you brung drag race I am sure he would set something up


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

Did you guys see these new Micro Scale Specialties "Micro Rail" dragsters? Found it on another forum. R/C controlled, but tiny!


----------



## hunternaf (Jun 10, 2009)

cool looking


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

Seems like they'd have to be run on carpet or absolutely perfect blacktop. Anything else and they won't stay down or track right. 

Have you ever seen Gary Conley's stuff? Quarter scale working V-8 blown engines! Well worth some time on his website:

http://conleyprecision.com/


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

Gary Conleys stuff is awesome!!Little rich for my blood, though. The Micro-Rail is My design.. Whats up Indy!! I am 2wd Mod on RC tech. You are spot on. The car was designed to be run on carpet with foams on the rear, or RCP track with Silicone drag tires.The Foams even work very well on low industrial carpeting, but of course are intended for Ozite.Not really made for asphalt at all..Testing thus far is going very well.Our drivetrain consists of a PN racing 70t 'stock' class mini-z motor currently geared 10/60 with 1 3/16" diameter R foams.Powered by 2s 300 mah 45-90c Nano-tech li-po.Run time is well over an hour on a charge..I actually spent the afternoon today testing them in the rail doing hole-shots back and forth across my living room floor(VERY low industrial carpet).I gave up after an hour and still not tripping the low voltage alarm.I will be getting video tomorrow.Going to a buddy's place.. He lives in an apartment building with carpet just like my living room....and 150 ft long hallways!!!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

Can't wait for the video!


----------



## scottman2007 (Oct 16, 2007)

OMG I love that Little dragster,We so need to get some of these and run them somewhere indoor.how about a Micro Funny Car.We So need to race these bad boys,is there a website for these yet??


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

scottman2007 said:


> OMG I love that Little dragster,We so need to get some of these and run them somewhere indoor.how about a Micro Funny Car.We So need to race these bad boys,is there a website for these yet??


Scott, funny you ask about the website.I am actually waiting on my tech. guy to get back with me, so as I develop and test I am just using a FB page to keep interested people updated...And yes, a 1/24 micro funny will soon follow:thumbsup:Its almost a "have to" when you take a look at all the 1/24 slot car bodies you could run on a micro funny/pro stock/street chassis.:thumbsup: To follow the fb page just search "Micro Scale Specialties" . Go like the page.I am on there also as a personal account under the same name.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

Mika asked me to post this for the Hobbytown North store. You can get a printable .PDF by following the link below. 

Pretty much an open fun run type of event. (I do look forward to seeing the drag races!) 










http://www.indyhobbies.com/Hobbytown2014FunRunSaturdays.pdf


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

Some video of Saturdays testing at hobby sports
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-CqXniKoL4


----------

